#  Erste Hilfe >   Synkopen >

## Paramour

Hey ihr Lieben, 
ich habe mal eine kurze Frage: Und zwar kann man Synkopen bzw. eine Bewusstlosigkeit vortäuschen? Weil ich kenne einen Fall, der sagte er könne sogar seinen RR beinflussen, was ich ihm nicht ganz glauben konnte. 
Soetwas wäre vll. mal ganz nützlich für die RUD bei Wettbeweben mit dem JRK oder so. Ich kann es mir einfach nur nicht erklären, vll kann mir hier jemand das erklären. 
LG Paramour

----------


## dreamchaser

Es gibt viele Dinge, die die Psyche "vorspielen" kann, auf jeden Fall Krampfanfälle, sicher sind auch Synkopen möglich. Das wirst du im präklinischen Bereich aber nicht herausfinden, also ist in der Ersten Hilfe der Weg der Gleiche: bewusstlose Person = Notarzt,  nicht bewusstlose Person bei Z.n. Synkope = Rettungsdienst und ab ins Krankenhaus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Manchmal erkennt man ob das Ganze gespielt ist oder nicht. 
Spielen kann das jeder mit ein bisschen Übung  :Smiley: 
Ob er seinen RR  willentlich beeinflußen kann, bezweifle ich stark.

----------

